# Pictures portraying prickly Penelope



## Sageness (Jun 6, 2009)

This is my new-ish hedgie, Penelope. She's about two years old and I adopted her from a friend of mine who didn't have time and room for her.[attachment=0:1oa8bo2b]Penelope Shredding.JPG[/attachment:1oa8bo2b][attachment=1:1oa8bo2b]Sniff.JPG[/attachment:1oa8bo2b][attachment=2:1oa8bo2b]Waking up.JPG[/attachment:1oa8bo2b]


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

She needs her own guitar hero video game  
A lovely girl u have there 
And God bless you for taking the time :mrgreen:


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I love the first and third ones! :lol: She's adorable and kudos to you for taking the little girl in! I'm sure she appreciates it!


----------



## Sageness (Jun 6, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments!


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

Does she give guitar lessons? I've always wanted to learn to play.

She's beautiful!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

She is beautiful.


----------



## raisinsushi (Jun 13, 2009)

I love that last picture, and she has such a cute nose!!! 
Congrats on taking her in!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

How much does she charge for lessons? She is just adorable!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

awwww! want a cutie!


----------



## Hedgierrt (Aug 31, 2008)

Penelope is lovely!


----------



## APBTkisses (May 23, 2009)

Very cute & its great you took her in. She seems very happy with your decision. :mrgreen:


----------



## Sageness (Jun 6, 2009)

Thanks!

I wish she was as lovely as she looks. 

She's a hedgie with a tude. 

xD


----------



## gml (Sep 1, 2008)

'tude seems to be standard equipment with hedgehogs, however.


----------



## Coco (Oct 2, 2008)

Penelope is wonderful  

gml you're right and we have to deal with that package deal :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sageness (Jun 6, 2009)

Indeed!


----------

